
Apple Products May Have Been Compromised by CIA Mass Surveillance Program - sebst
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/10/apple-products-may-have-been-compromised-by-cia-mass-surveillance-program/
======
miaowmix
I guess "Big Brother" is alive and well.

